# Bottom fishing PCB 3 /19



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

3 of us headed out to do a little bottom fishing Sat morning. It statred out foggy and a little bit of west swell causing a bit of surf but as we made our way out the gulf turned into a lake and became glassy and we could see spanish breaking the surface. The water was filled these blue little plankton/krill that were jumping out of the water, imagine a a can of soda and the fizz popping , that was what it was like. I'm sure that is what that basking shark was feeding on because it was thick. My first 2 drops I had 2 nice triggers and then throughout the morning we caught some nice snappers up to 26" & grouper. We saw spinner sharks jumping out of the water and I also saw what I believe was a mako about the length of my yak swim by about 4 feet under the water. It was so calm the shark was very clear. That was a little freaky but the fishing was great so I didnt dwell on it long...lol we looked for Cobes on the way back in but only saw a few boats and a guy on a ladder.








































video of the krill/plankton swimmin around everywhere


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice report, Linda. Way to catch 'em up!


----------



## dpenzone (Mar 9, 2011)

What a great day of fishing for you guys. Terrific pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work Linda


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Good catching! How do you like that Talica? Is that a 10 II?


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice report, looks like you guys were fishing on a lake it was so slick.

Tod


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Catchinem said:


> Good catching! How do you like that Talica? Is that a 10 II?


They are shimano tyrnos 10's - those were the single speed, I have some 2 speed I havent tried out yet.
Perfect reel for doing the fishing we are doing from the yak. I have never fished with a lever drag like that before but they performed flawlessly and with the spiral wrapped rods Ernie built me, I was impressed!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

PCfisher66 said:


> Nice report, looks like you guys were fishing on a lake it was so slick.
> 
> Tod


it was, I love mornings like that, I can see every little thing that surfaces


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I watched the vid lookin' for a basking shark and only after it ended did I note that it was of the krill that they are feeding on...:whistling:

Sometimes it pays to more carefully read...:notworthy:

Brent


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

the video of the actually basking shark has like 41,000 hits in just a few days!! I cant wait to get an email of my own video talking about a great white attacking a kayaker off Panama city beach...lol


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, I watched that one on the pier thread and thought ya'll got vid of one on this trip...

But it was cool that you got the vid of the krill that the gentle giants are following!

Brent


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

very cool! thanks for posting


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice report, that video of the basking shark is awesome


----------

